# Solved: Oblivion mouse trouble



## LordPie (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello

I'm having some trouble playing Oblivion on Vista, the game itself is running fine - no performance issues or crashing, but my mouse is giving me problems. When playing it seems like the game isn't "constraining" my mouse to the window, i'm still able to click outside it even when in fullscreen! Sometimes in fights where im clicking fast I manage to pick up a few desktop icons and move them, or launch another program minimizing the game / crashing it. Also if I hover over my sidebar it shows through the game window.

Here is a picture of it happening in window mode even:
http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/5207/68943771wq7.jpg

As you can see I would have launched AC if I had clicked the map  I never had this problem in XP so I would think it's some kind of incompatibility, but is there anyway around this? Any "disable mouse/desktop when launching this" option or something i dont know about?

Heres my info:
amd64x2 4800+
4gb ram
ati hd3870
Vista home premium 64bit

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Could be yet another Vista custom setting.
I haven't messed with Vista yet and after reading all the problems I kinda fear it right now.

Maybe its some "Multi Window, power user" setting I don't know. 

Maybe setting the icons to open with a double click will help a little.
Still might drag them around though. 
That is an odd error, can't find anything like it on google. 

Can you run Oblivion in XP compatibility mode?
Your mouse need special drivers? 

Sorry, I just don't understand Vista enough to know it's bizarre settings.


----------



## LordPie (Sep 4, 2008)

I figured it out! Xfire's in-game overlay was freeing my mouse somehow, and disabling it for oblivion fixed the problem completely. I'm not sure why it happens with oblivion and not any of my other games so i'm gonna send a report to xfire, but anyway thanks for trying to help super-d  I'm just happy I can play it now.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Glad you figured it out.

You can mark your post Solved by using the "thread tools" near the top of your first post. 

BTW, Welcome to TSG! :up:


----------



## LordPie (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks.  Not that I look forward to having more problems but at least I have a place to get help now


----------

